# Queens, New York City OIS of EDP male



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Red flag: When you are known by the NYPD its a good idea to keep your guard up as shown in the video.






Queens, New York City — The NYPD released body-worn camera footage from an officer-involved shooting that occurred on January 8 2021 in the confines of the 104th Precinct. Police Officer Stephen Sheehan, assigned to patrol in the 104th Precinct and attired in uniform, discharged a total of two shots from his Glock Model 19 service firearm during a confrontation with an armed subject, later identified as Luis Padilla, a 41-year-old male. Padilla was armed with an Ozark Trail outdoor equipment knife with a 5½ inch blade during the incident. The knife was recovered at the scene of the incident during the investigation. Police Officer Ryan McMahon, assigned to patrol in the 104th Precinct and attired in uniform, discharged his Taser X26P conducted electrical weapon at Padilla, striking him during the course of this incident. 

On Friday, January 8, 2021, at approximately 6:17 PM, an individual called 9-1-1 and reported that Padilla was just released from Elmhurst General Hospital and was hallucinating. The individual then explained that Padilla was in possession of a machete and was destroying the basement. Police Officer Sheehan, Police Officer McMahon, Police Officer Steven Parsell, and Police Officer Liam Dale, arrived at the call for assistance a few minutes later. At the location, the officers were led to the basement, where they encountered Padilla. While the officers were speaking with Padilla, he lifted his shirt and pulled out a knife that was concealed on his right side. Police Officer McMahon discharged his taser at Padilla, striking him in the chest. Padilla then advanced toward Police Officer Dale, at which point, Police Officer Sheehan discharged two shots from his service weapon, striking Padilla in the upper and lower back. Police Officer McMahon discharged his taser a second time and Padilla was taken into custody. Padilla was removed by ambulance to Elmhurst General Hospital where he was treated for his injuries. He was arrested and indicted on one count of Criminal Possession of a Weapon in the Fourth Degree. The case is being prosecuted by the Queens District Attorney's Office.


----------

